# Dog in training sign for front yard



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice sign. Your Dad did a great job.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I assume all my neighbors think I'm crazy. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

A lot of my neighbors just chuckle when they see me training Bear out front. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

You should make another one for the neighbors with untrained dogs that says "Dog In Need Of Training."


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Nairb said:


> You should make another one for the neighbors with untrained dog that says "Dog In Need Of Training."


LOL! Definitely.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nairb said:


> You should make another one for the neighbors with untrained dog that says "Dog In Need Of Training."


Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for me first morning chuckle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

One of my neighbors called me "the training lady." I keep trying to talk my neighbors into going to dog class with me, but so far no takers.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

quilter said:


> One of my neighbors called me "the training lady." I keep trying to talk my neighbors into going to dog class with me, but so far no takers.


I recommended that to the lady next door with the aggressive, non-stop barking Cocker Spaniel that never leaves the yard. Her response...."Maybe with our next dog." :doh:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

quilter said:


> One of my neighbors called me "the training lady." I keep trying to talk my neighbors into going to dog class with me, but so far no takers.


My neighbors call me something similar. They are ALWAYS asking / bribing me to train their two wiener dogs. I keep saying no, because i hate wasting time. Which is exactly what i would be doing by training dogs who the owners have no intention of keeping up with. The pups are 3 and 5 respectively and get to pee/poo inside still. >.<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great idea! I should make a sign too! Or maybe even wear a vest when training Renny out in a neighboring parking lot. I've certainly gotten the looks when doing figure-eights! LOL


----------



## Red Retrievers (Apr 15, 2011)

good job training nice sign too


----------

